# Type of mud for skim coating



## Jman20 (5 mo ago)

I'm going to skim-coat one of my rooms. The walls are in pretty terrible shape, and I would like to make them as smooth as possible. 

I'm going to sand, then apply BIN to walls before skimming them. 

My question is, what type of mud is ideal for skimming the base coat after applying the BIN? 

I was thinking of using a quick-setting compound like 45 or 90, but my concern is that since I am a novice, the quick-setting mud will harden in the bucket and be unusable. I thought of using all-purpose, but I know it takes a long time to dry, and it's not as robust as quick-setting mud. 

I intend on rolling the mud on and skimming it with a 24-inch blade.


----------



## Chrismac (Jan 30, 2021)

Plus 3 works the best


----------

